# Suggestions on a postcard



## Will.P (12 Mar 2018)

I have a small problem, whilst cleaning my glassware yesterday my pipe cleaning brush decided to part company with its flexible shaft.



 
Other than breaking the glass, I really can't think of a solution.

Luckily I had a spare to hand.

Suggestions on a postcard please.

Thanks

Will


----------



## Angus (12 Mar 2018)

Pull it out with a coathangar.

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (12 Mar 2018)

Flick of the wrist so gravity/acceleration moves it gradually


----------



## Angus (12 Mar 2018)

Edvet said:


> Flick of the wrist so gravity/acceleration moves it gradually


You got a good wrist action then edvet? 

Sent from my E2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyP (12 Mar 2018)

you could try a length of fishing line with a hook attached and try to snag it and pull it out


----------



## castle (12 Mar 2018)

Get some netting, like that mesh used on a fish catching net. Put this over the pipe you'd connect to the inlet. Push it down with your finger, this'll catch the broken item.

Then, reconnect inlet and turn on pump. It should suck it out.


----------



## Fisher2007 (12 Mar 2018)

My suggestion would be....

Length of copper wire (centre of a piece of cable if you have some), bend the end over to create a hook, slide it down/round the pipe and try and snag it and pull it out


----------



## Edvet (12 Mar 2018)

fozziebear said:


> ot a good wrist action


Almost 60 years of experience


----------



## Gill (12 Mar 2018)

Floristry wire from hobby craft or jewellery wire. 
Make a loop at one end and then feed it in from the intake slits. And make the wire long enough that you can pull it thru from the other end. hook it onto the nub on the tip of the brush. and gently pull back thru, so that the hard snap does not scratch the glass. If you are worried about scratching pour some fair liquid in to lubricate the inner glass.


----------



## Will.P (12 Mar 2018)

Many thanks for the suggestions, unfortunately the glass did not survive the extraction process,

I tried the coat hanger method, the bend in the pipe was too sharp to allow the hanger to reach.
My wrist action was lacking and failed to budge it at all.
No hooks to fasten to the fishing line and the line I have is very fine.

I noticed the slotted end of the pipe had a small hole in it, so I thinned down a bamboo skewer and pushed up through the hole, the brush was starting to move and then CRACK a little too much English had cracked the end, all is not lost though, I can still use it with a mesh shrimp safe strainer over the end 

Thanks again,

Will


----------



## Angus (12 Mar 2018)

Atleast you tried will, part of the reason i hate glass is because i have gorilla hands and break everything...


----------

